# I love the UPS man...



## Greg (Jan 16, 2006)

He brought my new Volkl Unlimited AC3s in 170 cm to me today. AT PCOS bindings to follow in a separate shipment.


----------



## RISkier (Jan 16, 2006)

Cool, looks like nice boards.  Bet you can hardly wait to get out with them.  I like the UPS man too, but our dogs absolutely HATE brown.


----------



## Rushski (Jan 16, 2006)

Buddy of mine demo'ed a pair at Okemo just before Xmas and loved them...


----------



## awf170 (Jan 16, 2006)

hey greg why didnt you get the ac4? Dont you already have a volkl ski without about the same waist as the ac3?  You probably mentioned this before somewhere in the gear forum but I just wasnt following the convo.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 16, 2006)

"I love the UPS man..." (may want to keep that to yourself  ) Hope you enjoy the skis, where did you buy them? Good deal?


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 16, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> "I love the UPS man..." (may want to keep that to yourself  )



What can Brown do for you?!?! Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 16, 2006)

Been looking at the AC3 for the longest time now. Any feedback on this? Greg, let us know how they turn out. Where did you buy them from?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 16, 2006)

Congrats!  Have fun with them, Greg. :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> hey greg why didnt you get the ac4? Dont you already have a volkl ski without about the same waist as the ac3?  You probably mentioned this before somewhere in the gear forum but I just wasnt following the convo.


First set of Volkls although I demoed the 724 EXP (the AC3 predescessor) and loved them which is why I went for the AC3. Haven't demoed the 724 Pro or AC4 so I can't comment, but I felt the wider waist wouldn't do me much good in the bumps which I like to ski. The 74mm waist is a nice compromise, IMO. I'll let you all know when I get out on them; probably not until February... I "bought" them here:

http://www.usoutdoorstore.com/outlet/index.cfm?fa=products.showDetail&productID=14183&flag=Grouped


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 17, 2006)

the graphics on those really look like Metrons....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 17, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> He brought my new Volkl Unlimited AC3s in 170 cm to me today. AT PCOS bindings to follow in a separate shipment.


Nice..I bet you can't wait to hit some bumps.


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure how they are going to be in the bumps, but they have to be better than the K2 sleds (heavy and unforgiving) I'm on now. I figure the 74mm waist will give a bit more than the AC4 would. I also always search for natural snow terrain, crud, LGR on the sides of groomers, and I'm getting into trees a bit more so I think it's the ski for me. Dropping from a 182 cm to a 170 cm. Should be interesting.


----------



## DEVO (Jan 17, 2006)

Yup seeing brown come through the office door is great!  He just brought my $50 Salomon s810 ti's from SAC the other day!!! (anybody else score that deal?) 


....now I just need skis to mount them on, hmmmm....

174 foils maybe? Karmas? Flat Elan M666's?  The new flat Head monster?  hmmm......


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 17, 2006)

DEVO said:
			
		

> Yup seeing brown come through the office door is great!  He just brought my $50 Salomon s810 ti's from SAC the other day!!! (anybody else score that deal?)
> 
> 
> ....now I just need skis to mount them on, hmmmm....
> ...



I got them too.  Although when Ty saw them she commented "Red?  I told you to get Black!!!"

Red was all they had left when I got them...


----------



## Joshua B (Jan 17, 2006)

Shallow comment to follow:

I love the color scheme Greg!  8)


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2006)

Joshua B said:
			
		

> Shallow comment to follow:
> 
> I love the color scheme Greg!  8)


Me too, but not the reason I went with these. I now have bright blue boots so I definitely won't be making a fashion statement...    :lol:


----------



## Catul (Jan 17, 2006)

Ooooh baby, the EXACT ski I've been thinking of - 170 AC3!!!  Have been wanting to try and demo these somewhere.  I'm on the 4 Star right now, which are pretty nice, but wondering if a 5 Star or AC3/AC4 might be even more fun


----------



## DEVO (Jan 17, 2006)

SkiDork said:
			
		

> DEVO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was only able to get red also, but who cares...THEY WERE $53.00!!!!!!!


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice midfats!

Hey, shouldn't this be moved to GEAR?


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2006)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Nice midfats!
> 
> Hey, shouldn't this be moved to GEAR?


Yeah, probably...


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 17, 2006)

*New Volkl AC3s*

Greg: I hesitate to bring this to your attention because I know you're excited about your new purchase but is there anyway you can return those skis in order to save $200 by buying the same skis and bindings from one of these sellers:

http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...s/&fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=Volkl+AC3&category0=

In particular, the first seller on the list (1-866-ski-deals) gets rave reviews from many people over at EpicSki.  Even if you don't win the auction, you can call Jason up (the guy who runs ski-deals) and if he has the inventory, you can buy direct from him.  Just thought you might want to try to save some cash.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 17, 2006)

> Dropping from a 182 cm to a 170 cm. Should be interesting.


holy smokes! what size did you demo the exp's on?


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 17, 2006)

somehow, i am doubting greg payed the price listed... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> > Dropping from a 182 cm to a 170 cm. Should be interesting.
> 
> 
> holy smokes! what size did you demo the exp's on?


I demoed the EXPs in 177. I'm only 165 lbs soaking wet. so I think I'll be fine. Shorter is cooler, dude. 



			
				riverc0il said:
			
		

> somehow, i am doubting greg payed the price listed... :lol:


Hardly.  Perks, baby, perks...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 17, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> riverc0il said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well deserved perks at that.....enjoy them, Greg.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 17, 2006)

> Shorter is cooler, dude.


not in the deep powder man   yea, that sizing doesn't sound too bad.  i forget how much of a light weight you are despite your height


----------



## salida (Jan 17, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> > Shorter is cooler, dude.
> 
> 
> not in the deep powder man   yea, that sizing doesn't sound too bad.  i forget how much of a light weight you are despite your height



ahem longer is cooler


----------



## Marc (Jan 17, 2006)

salida said:
			
		

> riverc0il said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I thought it was actually girth that wa..




Ah nevermind.  Who am I to take this thread in that direciton.


Congrats on the new boards, Greg.  We'll see em at the So. AZ outing I'm sure.  Whenever that'll be.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 19, 2006)

I demoed the AC3's this Saturday.  I had been dying to try them.  My wife forgot her hat so we stopped in at Joe's at the base of the access road.  

What a great ski!  It handled everything much better than I expected.  Turned real well on the hardpack, great float in the mush.  Going from a 68-mm waist to a 74 was no problem what so ever.  Turns were real easy, it was no problem getting this ski on edge.  Nice flex and real forgiving.  What really got my attention was how well it handled the ice and boilerplate at the end of the day, I couldn't believe it.  I had so much fun on them, it was incredible.  Great all mountain ski!!

I demoed the 5 star earler in the season and loved them as well.  Now the decision was whether to replace my K2's with the 5 star or add a second ski to my quiver with the AC3's

The shop had them on an end of season sale for 600.  Minus my demo fee and plus the tax, it came out to $598.90 ...... MOUNT EM UP BOYS, I'll be back in an hour to pick em up!!!!

I skied my brand new AC3's at 8:00 this morning in 3" of freshies.  I had a great time with them.  Definitely a good decision. 

Now Greg and I have something else in common other than our good looks and charming personalities.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2006)

The AC3s sure able rock solid on the hard pack. I've had a few chances to try them there.... 

Glad you like them Beano! Definitely a ski that will make you ski them hard - or you'll get thrown around a bit....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 20, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> The AC3s sure able rock solid on the hard pack. I've had a few chances to try them there....
> 
> Glad you like them Beano! Definitely a ski that will make you ski them hard - or you'll get thrown around a bit....




True, but that's part of the reason I liked them.  I found myself needing to turn a bit more aggressive.  On my other skis I can get away with lazy GS turns.


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2006)

Follow up after skiing some natural snow with them this weekend. These skis were a real confidence builder for me on terrain like this:







And this:






The never missed a beat. Of course, even gnarley looking glare ice like the above pic is still somewhat carveable when it's 40 degrees this time of year, but I still felt really confident on them. They were also perfect on good natural snow like this:






I haven't had a problem with them in the bumps at all. They flex a bit more than my K2s and being shorter and having a slightly turned up tail, they don't hook on the backsides of the bumps like my K2s wanted to do. They still don't like to be layed on edge for long though and will bounce you around a bit if you get lazy. At 170 cm, short radius turns are key which is fine by me...  Great ski and I'll say it again that I think it's a good compromise for those looking for a single East-coast all mountain ski. The waist on the 06-07 is a bit wider at 76mm however, but I'm sure they're just as good, if not better.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 27, 2006)

I skied them in heavy crud and thought they did real well with that also. As did the AC4. My favorite was the K2 recon but one problem with the recons is that they don't do well on ice...Hardpack they are great though. This is also compared to the K2 axis that I think are great on ice.


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2006)

The AC3s handle ice *far *better than my Axis's did.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 27, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> The AC3s handle ice *far *better than my Axis's did.


You had the pro's though...I had the Axis all mountain. I remember reading there was a difference in the two skis.


----------

